# Gotta get me one of those



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, I'm tired of sitting in the sand. I want to buy a kayak and get farther into those inlets, but I never used one in my life. I found a Mainstream Stalker in the newspaper for a decent price. (Tandem 2 seater) Has anyone ever used one of these? I could also use a little advice on what other equipment I will need, other than a paddle and a rod. Do kayaks need to be registered like other boats in Florida?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nope, no registration as long as YOU are the only means of propulsion.... 

Never heard of the 'Yak you mentioned, so I can't help there...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

newtoNaples said:


> Alright, I'm tired of sitting in the sand. I want to buy a kayak and get farther into those inlets, but I never used one in my life. I found a Mainstream Stalker in the newspaper for a decent price. (Tandem 2 seater) Has anyone ever used one of these? I could also use a little advice on what other equipment I will need, other than a paddle and a rod. Do kayaks need to be registered like other boats in Florida?


Number one thing you must have is a PFD personal floation device. Do not go out without one

Ken


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

paddle, rod,pfd

yeah dont forget the PFD! im sure you think you are a great swimmer and im sure its true but if you hit your head and get knocked out being a good swimmer wont do a thing for you


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

derekxec said:


> paddle, rod,pfd
> 
> yeah dont forget the PFD! im sure you think you are a great swimmer and im sure its true but if you hit your head and get knocked out being a good swimmer wont do a thing for you



Or if the water is cold really zaps you quick. If you are cold weather yaking you need a wet suit or better yet a dry suit


----------



## finatic (Sep 24, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and go to a local reputable kayak shop. Talk to the folks there, try out a few yaks and see what you are comfortable in and what you are going to need for equipment and accessories. I know too many guys who have purchased a no name yak with no idea of what is involved and have gotten burnt. The "name" kayaks get that name for a reason. Your first yak, Imho, should have someone to stand behind it, guide you on equipment and safety. Take a lesson or two. You NEED to take a lesson on SELF RESCUE, just in case. With the proper technique self rescue is a breeze. Without it you could be looking for trouble.
Kayaking is one of the most relaxing sports I enjoy. I have 2 power boats and 2 kayaks. I enjoy the yak for it's ability of stealth, and going where I could never go with the power boats. A great family sport as well. Enjoy the journey looking for a yak. I wish you safety first.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*well I don't know what price range your looking for*



newtoNaples said:


> Alright, I'm tired of sitting in the sand. I want to buy a kayak and get farther into those inlets, but I never used one in my life. I found a Mainstream Stalker in the newspaper for a decent price. (Tandem 2 seater) Has anyone ever used one of these? I could also use a little advice on what other equipment I will need, other than a paddle and a rod. Do kayaks need to be registered like other boats in Florida?


But I just recently (within the past 6 months) bought a Hobie Kona. 

Its a tandem with the ability to move a seat to the middle for single person paddling. 
It comes with everything you need to get started except for the PFD's. Paddles, seats, hatches(the OK malibu's don't have them pre installed) and a dry bag. I might be forgetting something.

Another option is the Hobie mirage drive tandems. They are definatly pricier but have flush mounts already installed. You cant move the seat to the middle but it seems that you can pedal from the back.
Hope this helps,
Fisherkid


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey man I will be coming down to Naples in December. This will be my first time coming down with a kayak so if you dont mind showing me a few places to fish I can let you try mine out it is a Ocean Kayak P 13.

John


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't forget your noisemaker, ie. Airhorn or whistle


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

narfpoit said:


> Hey man I will be coming down to Naples in December. This will be my first time coming down with a kayak so if you dont mind showing me a few places to fish I can let you try mine out it is a Ocean Kayak P 13.
> 
> John


With any luck I will have one by then (I still have to convince the wife ) but if I don't have one by then I would certainly like to take you up on that offer. Thanks.


----------

